# BRCA-2 mutation carrier DX?



## mad_one80 (Apr 29, 2009)

Does anyone know the correct dx code for BRCA-2 mutation carrier?

I've been using the generic...V83.89 and not sure if there is a more specific ICD 9 code?

Thanks!


----------



## blonde01 (Apr 29, 2009)

I would use V84.01 (genetic susceptibility to malignant neoplasm of breast).  This includes confirmation of abnormal gene.  

If you are removing the organ, use V50.49 (other prophylactic organ removal) as the primary diagnosis.

If you simply want to note the mutation as a reason for further evaluation and management (E/M), try V16.3 (family history of breast cancer).


----------



## kenkie79 (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks.  Seems like everyone is getting the BRCA testing now and I'm having to use this code a lot.  I'm going to have to write it somewhere for future reference.


----------

